# Mod please close!



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

FS:Group of Kenyi African Cichlids(3X Male & 4X Female)-$45

-Females are pale blue to deep blue with six to eight transverse, black bands. The bands are begin at the crest of the black and fade in color as they move down towards the belly. The first band runs to the eye and the last is located near the tail. The belly is lighter in color. The fins are light blue and the caudal fin has some vertical, spotted lines. The dorsal fin has five dark splotches where the longitudinal bands end, and has a black fringe. Males are yellow in color and may or may not have the transverse bands that the female possesses. The fins match the body color.

-Price is $45,

-Location is T&T Mall Entrance @ Coquitlam Center.


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

shouldnt the ratio be around 3 or 4 to 1, female to male??? so the other two males you are selling will get the crap beat out of them. 

the only thing outside T&T at coquitlam center are two garbage cans. is that where you live. 

any chance of seeing your set up and how well the fish have been taken care of.

bailey


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bailey said:


> shouldnt the ratio be around 3 or 4 to 1, female to male??? so the other two males you are selling will get the crap beat out of them.
> 
> the only thing outside T&T at coquitlam center are two garbage cans. is that where you live.
> 
> ...


lol, dont be to harsh on the guy. That ratio is for a breeding tank, i am pretty sure he has them in a show tank.


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

WOW how old are you to be talking like that to me?!!; You are simply way too rude for me to deal with you & as of now your added onto my ignore list. *"the only thing outside T&T at coquitlam center are two garbage cans. is that where you live"*


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

They look like they are healthy and have good genes 

Good luck on the sale.


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you my friend


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

bailey said:


> shouldnt the ratio be around 3 or 4 to 1, female to male??? so the other two males you are selling will get the crap beat out of them.
> 
> the only thing outside T&T at coquitlam center are two garbage cans. is that where you live.
> 
> ...


most stupid reply by far good job.


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

I just can't believe ppl don't think b4 they talk!; who gives them a right to talk that way to anyone!; 'cause of ppl like that is the exact reason why I decided to leave this site all together the last time I was on here; I hope the administrator picks up on these kinda members early b4 any kinda words becomes into an actual fight over time as it did on my case the last time I was on here(2008-2009); This is a really great site for all fish lovers, so please lets not make it hard for the rest of us just 'cause of 1 or 2 stupid ppl like that.


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

*Bump bUMP!*


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

*SALE PENDING(will update later-on today as they will be SOLD Soon!)*


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

*SOLD!

Thx so much all for viewing!

Mods Please close!*


----------

